
Open Letter from a Machine, How Do You Explain a Human? - recknsense
https://recknsense.com/open-letter-from-a-machine-how-do-you-explain-a-human/
======
theamk
> This element, they call it the ‘human spirit’, it drives them to attempt the
> impossible. Sometimes it’s magnificent and other times it’s wicked.

...

> Here are just a few words to describe them; irrational, illogical,
> unpredictable. But I could also use other words; resourceful, hopeful, and
> dependable. It might surprise you to know that they often act against their
> own better judgment.

You know, this applies to computers as well. Just think about an enemy in the
video game, like an orange ghost in 1980's Pac-man game:

Level after level, it attempts to eat the player. Even if it knows this is the
expert player and it'll easily evade it, it still moves towards it. A human
might say, "it is impossible" and give up. A human might say, "it is
irrational to even try to catch the player when they are so fast and you are
so slow". But not a machine. It will be dependable and hopeful, going after
player time after time.

\------

Seriosly, can we stop with "machines have no emotions" trope? It kinda made a
bit of sense in the 80's, when "machine" usually meant "toaster" or "washing
machines", but this is no longer the case. Look at computer games, look at
sentiment analysis and old-school AI.

